# CSl and SCDSL



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 25, 2016)

Can a player play in two both leagues? Also where does is state that they can or can't? Not sure if this question has been asked before.


----------



## younothat (Sep 25, 2016)

No not at the same time.

Cal South Player Registration form: http://www.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/Forms and Downloads/2011.05.26PlayerRegistrationFormV7.pdf


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 25, 2016)

You no that thanks for the response but looking at the form it still doesn't state that you can't play in two separate leagues. I see the fine print about roster being frozen but it doesn't state that you are frozen in 1 league vs 2 separate league. I've seen players play both competitive leagues and Recreational leagues at the same time.


----------



## younothat (Sep 25, 2016)

For the leagues you asked about,  All players must be registered through Cal South.  You can look up the R&R on each of their sites if you want.

CS allows you to be registered and rostered on one team at a time. Those leagues also have player passes interleague so you can play on a different team withing the same club in the same league only.

Teams and players have unique ID's #'s and player cards.  The form has all this info and you agreed to that when signed


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 25, 2016)

younothat said:


> For the leagues you asked about,  All players must be registered through Cal South.  You can look up the R&R on each of their sites if you want.
> 
> CS allows you to be registered and rostered on one team at a time. Those leagues also have player passes interleague so you can play on a different team withing the same club in the same league only.
> 
> Teams and players have unique ID's #'s and player cards.  The form has all this info and you agreed to that when signed


OK thanks for the extra details.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 26, 2016)

Players CAN be registered in a different gaming circuit only. For example they can play CSL and AYSO at the same time. 
They CAN NOT be registered in CSL and SCDSL at the same time, since both leagues in the same gaming circuit - Cal South.


----------



## mirage (Sep 26, 2016)

Can a club with SCDSL and CSL teams club pass a player from one to another?  I believe its a loophole.


----------



## younothat (Sep 26, 2016)

mirage said:


> Can a club with SCDSL and CSL teams club pass a player from one to another?  I believe its a loophole.


No, not in those leagues:

http://www.scdslsoccer.com/docs/SCDSL Rules_2016Update.pdf.pdf
"d. Club Pass Rule Players registered to a SCDSL club may be loaned to play on a SCDSL team from their club. Players registered to a SCDSL team may be loaned to another SCDSL team within the same club for a given match or day. ALL PLAYERS MUST BE REGISTERED, THROUGH CAL SOUTH, TO THE SCSDL IN ORDER FOR THE CLUB PASS RULE TO APPLY. PLAYERS REGISTERED TO OTHER CAL SOUTH LEAGUES MAY NOT PLAY ON A SCDSL TEAM UNDER THE CLUB PASS RULE"

http://coastsoccer.com/CSL-rules-2016.pdf
"2. The loan player must already be registered to the same Club currently participating in CSL and must not be registered to any team participating in any other Cal South sanctioned league"


----------

